# finally got a picture of my MAC collection



## jennystalin (Dec 31, 2006)

i finally got around to taking photos of all of my collection:

Blushes/CCBS:






Eyeshadows:





Other Eye Stuff:





Face:





MSFS:





Brushes:





Lips:





Skincare:





Other:


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 11, 2007)

i love the 180 brush, its so cute


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great stuff!!  You have quite an impressive number of MSFs!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

MSF love...I love ur collection...excellent!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice collection.  Love your MSFs!


----------



## Corien (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

love it=)


----------



## mrs.wienie (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice collection!  You also did a great job on the layouts for the photos!  :cartwheel: :cartwheel:


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

came back to say, I lovve ur e/s collection too


----------



## angi (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so jealous of your MSFs - I don't even own one! I love your e/s collection, you have some really pretty colours.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 19, 2008)

Where did you get the 8 pan palette? I need it!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <----'Nuff said right there!


----------



## frocher (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice stash!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

ive never seen the 8 pan palette


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet collection!! lots of cuteness.


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

i want that many mac brushes!!


----------

